# Què és en realitat i d'on prové l'auxiliar del pretèrit perfet?



## DeBarcelona

Aquesta és una pregunta que em vaig fer una vegada que vaig llegir que el pretèrit perfet perifràstic (PPP) es fa amb el verb "anar". Això em va sorprendre, ja que simplement això és fals, tal com es pot veure:

*Anar* *PPP*
Jo vaig................... Jo vaig
Tu vas................... Tu vas
Ell va..................... Ell va
Nosaltres anem ........Nosaltres vam (diferent)
Vosaltres aneu......... Vosaltres vau (diferent)
Ells van................... Ells van

Podem dir que l'auxiliar s'assembla a les formes conjugades del verb "anar", però no podem dir que el PPP es fa amb el verb "anar" perquè és simplement fals. Per tant, ja tenim una resposta per a la primera pregunta. Si més no, sabem què no és l'auxiliar del PPP: *l'auxiliar del PPP no són les formes conjugades del verb "anar"*.

Podem anar més lluny i adonar-nos que la semblança no és res més que una casualitat conseqüència de l'evolució de l'idioma. Si agafem les formes del PPP que fan servir els nostres avis:

*Anar* *PPP*
Jo vaig................ Jo vaig
Tu vas................ Tu vares (diferent)
Ell va................... Ell va
Nosaltres anem...... Nosaltres vàrem (diferent)
Vosaltres aneu .......Vosaltres vàreu (diferent)
Ells van................. Ells varen (diferent)

Aquí ja no s'assemblen tant; si abans teniem 2 casos diferents i 4 d'iguals, ara tenim el contrari: 4 de diferents i 2 d'iguals. Però encara podem anar més lluny i agafar variants dialectals (parlars locals. Ho he vist tant al sud com al nord de Catalunya) que fan tota l'impressió de ser la forma original:

*Anar* *PPP*
Jo vaig.................... Jo vàreig (diferent)
Tu vas.................... Tu vares (diferent)
Ell va .......................Ell vara (diferent)
Nosaltres anem......... Nosaltres vàrem (diferent)
Vosaltres aneu......... Vosaltres vàreu (diferent)
Ells van................... Ells varen (diferent)

Aquí podem veure que les dues coses simplement són coses completament diferents, cosa que no treu que puguin tenir el mateix origen. 

A l'enciclopèdia catalana posa que el PPP es fa amb el verb "anar". Jo els he escrit un email fent-los notar que això és simplement fals i m'han donat la raó. Però jo penso: que hi hagi aquesta confusió al voltant d'aquesta qüestió pot haver fet que no s'hagi investigat l'origen etimològic de l'auxiliar, ja que si és el verb "anar", simplement té el mateix origen que el verb "anar".

Per tant, em queda una pregunta pendent: d'on prové?

Potser té el mateix origen que les formes conjugades d'anar que comencen per V, no dic que no, però sempre m'ha semblat estrany que hom faci servir el verb "anar" per a indicar passat. A més, cal tenir en compte que uns quants idiomes fan servir precisament aquest verb per a indicar futur i no pas passat. He llegit alguna teoria sobre com pot indicar passat, que m'ha semblat molt agafada pels pèls i molt metafísica, i no m'ha convençut. Precisament el català fa servir el verb anar per a indicar un futur relatiu: quan diem "ho anava a fer" (anava a fer-ho en el futur).

Quan em vaig posar a pensar sobre la qüestió, al moment em va venir una possibilitat al cap que de seguida em va semblar digne de tenir en compte: que l'arrel "var" que existeix en totes les formes originals de l'auxiliar provingui de l'arrel del pretèrit del verb "ser" de totes les llengües germàniques, la qual és "var" o "war" o alguna variant d'això. Sabem que el català es va veure influenciat pel fràncic en els seus origens, i sabem que el fràncic és una llengua del grup germànic, per tant, aquesta possibilitat sembla plausible.

I penseu una cosa: no sembla gens difícil que el verb "ser" en una forma de passat serveixi per a fer un temps de passat. Hom podria haver dit una cosa com "jo era a fer tal cosa" (amb "vàreig" en comptes de "era") volent dir "jo vaig fer tal cosa". I per què no haurien fet servir el verb "ser" d'origen llatí? doncs perquè "jo era a fer" no significa el mateix que "jo vaig fer". Aquest és el motiu pel qual haurien mantingut les dues versions del verb "ser", ço és, la d'origen llatí i la d'origen fràncic. La preposició "a", en cas que mai hagués existit en aquest cas, hauria desaparegut perquè no era necessària, com passa en altres casos davant d'infinitiu.

Un altre fet que pot donar força a aquesta teoria és que l'auxiliar existeixi des d'antic, o sigui, des de l'època dels francs (o fins i tot visigots). I dic que segurament ve d'antic perquè es troba escampat per tot l'àmbit lingüístic, cosa que fa pensar que a mesura que els catalans s'escampaven, ja portaven aquesta forma amb ells. No sé si es troba en escrits antics, però em consta que antigament era considerada una forma vulgar no apta per a la literatura. Per tant, que no es trobi escrita no vol dir que no hi fos.


----------



## Cecilio

És curiós, mai m'havia parat a pensar que, efectivament, les formes "vaig", "vas", etc. del perifràstic no són iguals que les del verb "anar". De tota manera, les diferències son mínimes, i es podrien explicar (supose jo) com una derivació particular de la conjugació del verb "anar". POtser  hi té a veure l'analogia (totes les formes comencen per "v") i l'economia lingüística ("vam" és més curt que "anem", etc.). Es tractaria potser de formes fossilitzades.

La teua proposta d'unj possible origen germànic d'aquestes formes verbals no crec que siga molt sostenible. La influència germànica en una llengua com el català és molt limitada, i en principi no pot afectar una cosa tan essencial de la llengua com és l'ús dels auxiliars.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ja ho sé que és difícil. No ho dono com a proposta sinó com a idea per a investigar. Però pensa que paraules tan catalanes com "lleig" o "gaire" venen del fràncic (laigh, waigaro). I tingues en compte que "gaire" és una paraula significant en sintaxi, com ho podria ser un auxiliar.


----------



## xarruc

No sé si gaire ve del francic, sempre havia suposat que venia del mot francès : guère

Un altre que cuadra potser és Fleuma, que tradueix a Pflaume en Aleman i no té un semblant ni en Castellà ni en Francès.


----------



## xupxup

Jo no en tinc ni idea però he trobat això:

"geocities.com/athens/delphi/3925/preterit.htm"

T'ho escric així perquè no puc posar enllaços perquè el fòrum em diu que encara no he fet 30 "posts or more" i per tant encara sóc un potencial torracollons.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Xarruc: segons el diccionari de la gran enciclopèdia catalana, ve del fràncic. La versió francesa també ve del fràncic, és clar. 

Convé no oblidar que el català es va formar dins l'imperi franc i no és gens estrany que tinguem paraules franques, de la mateixa manera que ara agafem paraules castellanes perquè estem envaïts per castella.

Xup xup: ja he demostrat que l'auxiliar no es fa amb el verb anar. Que pugui tenir-hi alguna relació etimològica no diré que no, però fixa't que el verb anar es fa servir en molts idiomes per a fer el futur i no pas el passat. En català també, tot i que només en passat: "anava a dir-ho, però te m'has avançat".


----------



## ernest_

Aquí he trobat una altra teoria:
http://www.umich.edu/~archive/linguistics/linguist.list/volume.5/no.501-550

Diu que la formació del pretèrit perfet perifràstic (o com es digui) podria venir del verb anar en construccions com "vaig i..." per referir-se a fets passats: per exemple: "com que feia sol, vaig i li dic 'no necessitarem cap paraigües' i ella va i diu 'tu calla'".


----------



## brau

Jo també me n'havia adonat de la diferència en les persones primera i segona del plural del verb anar i les formes perifràstiques, i sincerament també m'he preguntat més d'una vegada d'on podrien vindre aquestes formes. La teoria de l'origen germànic, per bé que probablement no siga la vertadera, te el seu sentit. Vegem:

Ell va nàixer (o nèixer)
He was born (la "w" anglesa es pronunciava originalment /v/. Cal dir que no es tracta d'una forma de passat pròpiament dita, sinò més be una passiva amb funció de passat)
Er war geboren (la "w" alemanya si que es pronuncia /v/, i en aquest cas si que és un temps verbal totalment idèntic al del català)


Aquestes son les formes verbals de passat del verb "to be" en anglès.

was
were
was
were
were
were

I aquestes les del verb "sein" alemany.

war
warst
war
waren
wart
waren

Les formes de l'alemany són prou més interessants per a nosaltres per diversos motius. Primer, l'alemany actual està prou més intimament relacionat amb els parlars germànics antics que l'anglès. Segon, com he dit abans aquestes formes s'utilitzen igual que en català. El Perfekt, temps verbal únic en la parla oral alemanya per a expressar passat simple (ell cantava, ell va cantar i ell ha cantat s'expressen oralment amb aquest únic temps verbal), es forma amb el participi i amb els verbs auxiliars "sein" i "haben", depenent si es tracta de verbs de moviment o canvi d'estat o no. Tercer, les formes verbals, com es pot comprovar, són sorprenentment semblants a les del PPP català, especialment si fem servir, com deguem, les formes més arcaiques del català. Recordem que "v" i "w" representen originàriament el mateix so.

vaig - war
vas - warst
va - war
varem - waren
vareu - wart
varen - waren

No tinc coneixements d'altres llengues germàniques, però estic quasi segur que l'holandès i el danès almenys tenen moltes similituts amb l'alemany en aquest cas.

Interessant, com a mínim.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Doncs sí és interessant. Jo tampoc no penso que es tracti del verb "anar", que per cert fem servir per al futur pròxim (com moltes llengües llatines i germàniques): _Vaig a comprar xurrus._

En canvi no veig per a què hauria d'haver originàriament una preposició _a_ en l'estrucutra de passat, no veig que hi tingui res a veure. Molt curiosa també la teoria del "i va i em diu", seria com "i vet aquí que", oi? m'ha fet molta gràcia. Les semblances amb l'alemany són interessants, el més inportant, al meu parer, és l'arrel, després conjugariem a la catalana...

Per cert, suposo que aquesta evolució i desviació de les formes verbals és precisament per la semblaça e identificació amb el verb anar, i no al contrari, i justament una prova de que no és el verb anar.

Aporto cosetes... en francès el passat s'expressa d'una manera molt similar al català. Tenen també un pretèrit perfet simple i un de perifràstic i s'usen igual que en català central, el simple sobretot per contes, etc. Resulta que no tenen pretèrit anterior (seria: _he menjat canelons_) i que el seu PPP es va amb el auxiliar _haver_ per a alguns verbs però amb el verb _ésser_ per al que diuen verbs d'acció. 
Diuen: _J'ai mangé._ --> He menjat/Vaig menjar. Verb avoir (_ai_) = haver.
_Je suis allé au cine._ --> He anat al cine/Vaig anar al cine. Verb être (_suis_) = ser/estar.

El pluscuamperfect també es fa amb _haver/ser_ i fan servir també l'estructura "anar a" per a futur pròxim.

Potser que nosaltres decidissim fer dos temps passats diferents (pasat anterior i PPP) aplicant o _haver_ o _ser_ a tots el verbs. O alguns es confonien i ho fèien amb ser, o _war_, i al final va acabar en dues coses diferentes... O vam voler traduir el _war_, o era més fàcil d'aprendre que totes les terminacions del PPsimple... Potser sí hi ha una influència franca, germànica o d'un altre lloc...


----------



## ispitznagel

Hola,
Sí que és una discussió molt interessant.

Però, em sap greu Brau, he de corregir-te, perquè em sembla que la teva teoria es basa en un error. 

La traducció a l’alemany del verb “néixer” és complicada ja que no existeix cap verb diguem “normal” per això en alemany (ni en anglès, per cert). Utilitzem la veu passiva del verb “gebären” (= donar a llum). El participi de “gebären” és “geboren”, la veu passiva es forma en alemany amb els auxiliars “werden” (per a expressar un canvi d’estat) i “sein” (per a expressar un estat). En el cas de “néixer” és poden utilitzar ambdós auxiliars més o menys igualment, llavors són admissibles les dues frases “Ich wurde in Berlin geboren” i “Ich bin in Berlin geboren” per a dir “Vaig néixer en Berlín”. 

Però, com pots veure, l’auxiliar “sein” està en present i ha de ser en present malgrat que faci referència a un fet en passat. 
Si posem “sein” en passat, tenim – teòricament – dues opcions. En Perfekt seria “ich bin geboren gewesen”, però això sona fatal ja que hi ha dos participis, llavors preferim en aquest cas el Präteritum (imperfet) “ich war geboren”. Però, com que acabem de posar una frase que fa referència al passat en passat, obtenim alguna cosa semblant al plusquamperfet. És a dir, la traducció de “ich war geboren” al català seria “havia nascut” i no “vaig néixer”. I també en casos de verbs menys complicats i en veu activa, la combinació de war + participi sempre és plusquamperfet (ich war gegangen, ich war gelegen etc.)!

Potser una forma antiga del preterit del verb “werden” t’ha despistat. Abans es deia “ward” en lloc de “wurde”. Doncs, de fet “ich ward geboren” es tradueix per “vaig néixer.” Però això ja no té res a veure amb el verb “sein” ni amb la formació del passat. El verb “werden” s’utilitza per a formar la veu passiva i – curiosament – per a expressar el futur en alemany.

Amb referència a les formes del passat tens raó quan dius que en l’alemany parlat solem utilitzar el Perfekt (ich bin gegangen) i pas el Präteritum (imperfet). Sobre tot al sud fem la distinció Präteritum = escrit i Perfekt = parlat. Al nord i en el llenguatge més formal encara es fa la distinció Präteritum = fet passat i Perfekt = fet que té a veure amb el present. Per això diria que el Perfekt alemany s’assembla molt més al perfet català (ha cantat) que al pretèrit perifràstic (va cantar).

En resum, les teves observacions em semblen molt interessants i curiosos, però em temo que s’ha de buscar per un altre costat i no pas per el verb “sein” alemany. Potser abans hi havia un verb “varar”..


----------



## brau

Doncs moltes gràcies per la correcció ispitznagel (per cert, benvingut/da al fòrum). Ja al meu post vaig comentar que el verb anglès era molt "especial", però no vaig veure un cas semblant en l'alemany. Corregit quede. Sóc conscient de la formació del passat i de la veu passiva en alemany, però he de dir que si que estava totalment convençut d'haver sentit utilitzar aquest temps verbal en sentit de passat simple i no pluscuamperfet. Sembla ser que es tractava d'una constant malinterpretació meua, calcule jo que influenciada per l'anglès (d'alguna manera, em ve difícil acceptar de primeres la diferència entre algú que diu "He was born" i algú que diu "Er war geboren", coses del subconscient). 

No obstant això, la relació entre les arrels encara queda ahí, per be que els temps verbals en què s'utilitzen no són totalment equivalents. Si aquesta teoria (que per cert, no és en origen meua) fora certa, la influència s'hauria donat fa molts segles, potser quan el català encara ni era això, i els canvis i evolucions al llarg del temps serien molt possibles. Posem per cas l'anglès, llengua d'origen germànic que ha acabat desenvolupant un sistema verbal molt més similar al de les llengues llatines que al de l'alemany modern (pel que fa no a la morfologia sinò a la utilització). És coneguda la dificultat dels parlants anglesos que aprenen alemany quan han d'expressar una acció on ells utilitzarien un temps "continuous", donat que aquestos temps, i el gerundi, no existeixen en alemany (estrictament). Un cas semblant podia haver sigut el cas del català, assumint, és clar, que aquesta teoria fora la vertadera, que és estirar molt la cosa.

En resum, que agafe nota de la correcció, i que tot i això em resistisc a descartar completament la teoria de què el "varen" que deia el meu iaio i el "waren" que diuen els meus amics alemanys no estiguen relacionats. Ich habe einen Dickkopf!


----------



## xarruc

Introduixo una observació que he fet llegint en Ruyra que usa molt els varem i varen etc. També de tant en tant apareix formes com vararem i m'havia dexiat confos fins que vaig trobar que també hi ha la paraula _varar_!

Ell també fa servir vareig, però no sempre. De fet hi ha una frase que queda amb les dues formes, ie:


> Un dia que, com de costum, me vaig encaminar a cas seva, vàreig quedar estranyat de trobar la porta tancada. A pesar de que vaig sentir trapeig per dins, no vaig voler trucar, pensant que tal volta faria nosa, i vaig posar-me a passejar pel carrer amunt i aval.


Ara, semblen esser tres, els temps així - vaig + infinitium vareig + infinitiu + imperfecte.  Les tres vegades que usar vaig, son accions de una duració potser més llarga, que el de vàreig - encaminar, passejar i sentit. el de vareig (quedar estranyat) gairebé no té una duració. És una teoria, però sense molta evidencia.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a tots,

Si mireu els verbs auxiliars o semiauxiliars com _ser, estar_, _fer_, _voler, poder, venir, haver _podreu observar que les bases varien, sobretot a les persones del plural. Si observeu el paradigma del verb _être _en francès, veureu que el paradigma prové d'ESSERE però l'infinitiu d'STARE, de fet aquesta llengua no fa la diferència entre _ser _i _estar._

L'evolució històrica de la morfologia verbal no acompanya a totes les persones de la mateixa manera. La semàntica s'hi veu implicada i la fonètica també. El verb llatí IRE tenia unes formes molt febles al present (_ego eo_ sembla més un eco que una altra cosa). AMBULARE "passejar", li va donar més cos i així el va substituir > _aller_ (fr.), _andare_ (it.), _anar _(provençal antic i català), _andar _(esp. amb un altre significat, més fidel potser al llatí). El castellà va conservar l'IRE, però amb les formes del verb VADERE "caminar, anar, avançar-se"), tot i que alguns temps conservin l'arrel (_yo iré_).

Així en català, les formes en _va- _porvenen del verb VADERE; i les _an- _del verb AMBULARE. El paradigma del present es decanta cap al sentit de "caminar", i en canvi, el semiauxiliar amb el de "avançar-se". 

D'altra banda, si bé és veritat que altres llengües romàniques utilitzen el semiauxiliar en una forma perifràstica que expressa el passat,  si prenem el punt de partida de l'acció al passat, l'acció *va avançant *cap al present.

És una explicació
Salut i paciència


----------

